# Any go through peroid of inappropriate



## lowbattery (Sep 3, 2013)

removed


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

You aren't emotionally available and are choosing women who are also not emotionally available. However dating a married woman is VERY painful to the husband - go read a few stores in "coping with infidelity" and you'll be ashamed enough to stop. If anyone is that unhappy they need to leave and deal with their emotional baggage before entering ANY relationship, even just a physical one.

You need time to focus on you. Get healthy in your head again. Forget dating right now - as you say yourself, the sex isn't that important to you. Start doing things that make you feel good about who you are.


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

Don't be the posOM.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

lowbattery said:


> I know this is wrong.


So stop it. You have a choice.

Go to the Coping with Infidelity thread and read some stories. It may wake you up a little bit.


----------



## a_new_me (Dec 27, 2012)

You are not responsible for anyone else's behaviour but your own.

If these women are making themselves available for you, then the impact on their relationship is not your fault. 

I would however look at the reasons for what is going on.
Why are you not interested in moving on after so long? 
Why are you doing the same thing your ex is doing?

It may be an idea to speak with someone about what is going on so you can work through this.

I would also stay away from both of those women. They will not leave. They are unhappy in their marriages but there is something that is holding them there. That is unhealthy for you.


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

Pbartender said:


> Don't be the posOM.


This.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

You do yourself no favors living in limbo like this.


----------

